# Calling All Yeasts



## pdilley (8/8/09)

I am about to do a cross fermentation experiment on a standardised JAO recipe and log data to determine if there is a best Australian sold yeast or not for doing JAOs. As JAO utilises bread yeast I have both Defiance and Tandaco brands at hand. If you have another brand of yeast on your local shelves that you are curious about as far as its potential to be a good JAO yeast and want to mail an unexpired and unopened packet I'll mix up another JAO and include your yeast along with the others. As said, recipe is standardised and brewing will be in temperature contolled conditions.

PM if interested in submitting your yeast(s) for the experiment.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## pdilley (8/8/09)

Score! I found the 2nd furthest local IGA had Defiance yeast.

I have a completely fresh pack of the following yeasts:
o Defiance
o Tandaco
o Lowan Yeast Cylinder


I like the Lowan, you get 3 times as much yeast, nearly 300grams of it for the same price or less than Tandaco or Defiance ...
The container is designed to seal and go in the refrigerator or freezer after opening to keep the yeast viable longer.


Any other local yeasts I have not found, these 3 seem to be it. I will keep an eye out for other brands over the next week or two.

Again if you have a local yeast you are curious about that is not on the above list by all means send in a packet or two for the experiment.


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Screwtop (8/8/09)

Mauri Bros may be making a dried bakers yeast these days, most available in Australia under differing brand names used to be repackaged Fermipan from Europe. Is the country of origin stated on the label.

Screwy


----------



## manticle (8/8/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> I am about to do a cross fermentation experiment on a standardised JAO recipe and log data to determine if there is a best Australian sold yeast or not for doing JAOs. As JAO utilises bread yeast I have both Defiance and Tandaco brands at hand. If you have another brand of yeast on your local shelves that you are curious about as far as its potential to be a good JAO yeast and want to mail an unexpired and unopened packet I'll mix up another JAO and include your yeast along with the others. As said, recipe is standardised and brewing will be in temperature contolled conditions.
> 
> PM if interested in submitting your yeast(s) for the experiment.
> 
> ...



Have you tried (or are you thinking of trying) fresh baker's yeast? When I worked in kitchens, the ones that used this brown crumbly block usually had the best bread.

http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/772/115964.JPG


----------



## pdilley (8/8/09)

manticle said:


> Have you tried (or are you thinking of trying) fresh baker's yeast? When I worked in kitchens, the ones that used this brown crumbly block usually had the best bread.
> 
> http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/772/115964.JPG



Fresh is out. Not that its not good mind you. Only because once standardised for Australia, it would be nice to be able to go to someone who reads the JAO recipe and get them to go down to their local supermarket or store and pick up easily the exact yeast specified.

I had tons of fresh yeast all the time down in Melbourne. I have not actually seen any yet up here. Then again I was not looking.


As a side note. I picked up a large styrofoam box and lid used to ship live pets (fish) from the fish nutter when I swapped out one of my heaters. I am going to stick a 60W incandescent light bulb in there and use it as a "Proof Box" for rising bread dough. Commercial proof boxes are about 38C, home proof boxes are about 30C. I have no idea yet how warm it will get inside with a 60W light bulb but its a quick n dirty way to get it warm.

If my bread proof box works out the treat I will see if I can get another off him and use it for making Sake Rice innoculated with spores 


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## altone (8/8/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> Fresh is out. Not that its not good mind you. Only because once standardised for Australia, it would be nice to be able to go to someone who reads the JAO recipe and get them to go down to their local supermarket or store and pick up easily the exact yeast specified.
> 
> I had tons of fresh yeast all the time down in Melbourne. I have not actually seen any yet up here. Then again I was not looking.
> 
> ...



I'd reduce the wattage, unless you live in a freezer.

I use a large foam box with a 25w bulb to germinate tropical seeds, with the 25w globe I usually stay in the range of 28-35 degrees - box is in the laundry and ambient temp would probably range between 15 and 20.

Obviously, best way would be to dry run the box before using it. 
I have a digital thermometer that records min and max temps - very useful for this sort of thing.


----------



## pdilley (8/8/09)

I should split this thread 

60W only because I have many laying around unused already. I redid the whole house to CF lighting so I have lots of 60s just sitting around. I will do a dry run with only the thermometer inside to get a good guess as to what each light can do for heating the interior of the box.

I'll have a rummage through all my bags of light globes to see what the lowest wattage ones I have and get them all out for a test run.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## ~MikE (8/8/09)

i might have to give this recipe a bash, if only to quell my skepticism about using bread yeast to begin with (not that it's that much different to ale yeast strains for instance). The way i see it, brewing yeasts are selectively cultured for their ability to produce certain desirable flavors, aromas etc etc - bread yeast is cheap and makes bread fluffy.


----------



## pdilley (8/8/09)

Nothing fluffy about the two JAOs I already brewed with Defiance bread yeast  They will definitely surprise you with their strength and balance.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## pdilley (10/8/09)

Quick update. You will have some extra time to get in any bread yeasts you may want to submit.

I've been asked to write an article on the history and making of Mead for the Canberra Brewers Club. I'll probably fuss like an old hen over it so I might chew up a week or two of time.


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## dgilks (13/3/10)

Hi Pete, Have you got an update on how this experiment has gone/is going?


----------



## pdilley (13/3/10)

dgilks said:


> Hi Pete, Have you got an update on how this experiment has gone/is going?



Have not done the Lowan yeast yet. But Defiance and Tandaco work just fine.






I've also tried nearly 1 year out of date and in-date yeast and they both work. Fermentation is slow enough not to notice much difference than if brewing something like beer with a week or so for fermentation.

This years JAOs will all be made with Lowan instant dried bread yeast.


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## KudaPucat (24/11/10)

Brewer Pete said:


> Have not done the Lowan yeast yet. But Defiance and Tandaco work just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In regards to baking, I have used Lowan, that is until I changes to the 50% cheaper breadshop yeast. I found the bread shop yeast made better bread than the Lowan.
As this is what was in my freezer when I read the JAO thread, it is what I have used.
Are there any particular metrics I should be watching in order to compare my yeast to yours?


----------



## Tanga (24/11/10)

Send Pete some of the breadshop yeast? What is it called?


----------



## KudaPucat (24/11/10)

I would, but I've only got a 1kg jar, and he did specify unopened.


----------



## KudaPucat (28/11/10)

I have discovered that I am able to vacuum pack yeast with my wife's little vacpack machine.
I can pack a quantity and send it your way BP, but where do I find you address and how much would you like?
The yeast is called 'Marg and Maree's bread yeast' or something similar.
All it says elsewise is 'product of France'
So there's a chance it's ok, at least it's not grown in their backyard


----------



## Airgead (28/11/10)

KudaPucat said:


> I have discovered that I am able to vacuum pack yeast with my wife's little vacpack machine.
> I can pack a quantity and send it your way BP, but where do I find you address and how much would you like?
> The yeast is called 'Marg and Maree's bread yeast' or something similar.
> All it says elsewise is 'product of France'
> So there's a chance it's ok, at least it's not grown in their backyard




BP's been absent for a while.. I think work has dragged him away from AHB for the last few months. You might want to shoot him a PM as I'm not sure how often he's checking the board at the moment.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## KudaPucat (28/11/10)

I did that already  as I noticed his absence, and had hoped it wasn't permanent. 
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Deep End (23/1/13)

Dont know if there is another topic that has covered this, but I was trying to find the alcohol tolerance of the Lowan Yeast, I'm about to do my first JAO. So did anyone ever find out how it works in the JAO?
Cheers


----------



## Airgead (24/1/13)

I assume you are talking about the lowan bread yeast? I use that for baking... but not for brewing. Its designed to rise bread not brew stuff. Its not a consistent strain so one pack might have a tolerance of 16% the next might have 10% you never know.

For the couple of bucks it will cost, grab some proper yeast.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Deep End (24/1/13)

If I did that it wouldn't be JAO then would it?

But thanks anyway


----------



## Airgead (25/1/13)

That's true... but honestly, I doubt anyone can help with an accurate alc tolerance for that yeast. Its not a consistent strain and I doubt anyone has done any testing on it. All you can really do is mix it up like the recipe and hope for the best...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Deep End (29/1/13)

Yea, just mixed one up, end of the day it will be sweet, dry or somewhere in the middle I guess. 

Cheers


----------

